# Thoughts on aviculara enclosure



## Wolfspidurguy (May 2, 2018)

I threw it together real quickly. The only down side is that the lid doesn't clip at the sides and can easily be pushed open from the inside of its enclosure with little to no effort is it able to escape because of this? Anyways what are your thoughts? It's not done yet I'm gonna put in a hide and a fake plant but at the moment this is what I have


----------



## Liquifin (May 2, 2018)

IMO that enclosure looks way to large, you should house it in something a little smaller until its big enough for that enclosure.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (May 2, 2018)

Liquifin said:


> IMO that enclosure looks way to large, you should house it in something a little smaller until its big enough for that enclosure.


It was in a medium sized delli cup that I bought it in but it seemed a bit too small to me but maybe if some other people conferm that it's too big I'll house it something a bit smaller but with doesn't matter too much right?


----------



## Nightstalker47 (May 2, 2018)

Doesn't look good at all, thats not a very sturdy enclosure. I would definitely change the whole thing.

You want more vent holes, only smaller in size...cross vent is best. The sub should be dry and there should be a water dish in there. There needs to be cover for the avic to hide behind, or it will be very nervous every time you open the lid. You want some wood for it to perch/rest on as well.

Get a better tub with more height and restart from there.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (May 2, 2018)

Okay I'll do that will this work temporarily tho


Nightstalker47 said:


> Doesn't look good at all, thats not a very sturdy enclosure. I would definitely change the whole thing.
> 
> You want more vent holes, only smaller in size...cross vent is best. The sub should be dry and there should be a water dish in there. There needs to be cover for the avic to hide behind, or it will be very nervous every time you open the lid. You want some wood for it to perch/rest on as well.
> 
> Get a better tub with more height and restart from there.


----------



## Nightstalker47 (May 2, 2018)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> Okay I'll do that will this work temporarily tho


Yeah for now, don't wait too long. 

Good luck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## tewebag (May 2, 2018)

I agree with the other, you need a sturdier  enclourse with more cross ventilation. Cross ventilation is super important for avics, without it they will die (look back at when people first started keeping them for sudden avic death or something). There's a couple good threads to read about avic care that I will edit in for you in a moment.
You also need a water dish in there, even a small cap from a bottle works fine. 
(read up on these for more info) 
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/avicularia-care.291340/
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/avicularia-husbandry.282549/#post-2461396

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (May 2, 2018)

Nightstalker47 said:


> Yeah for now, don't wait too long.
> 
> Good luck.


Planning on trying again tommorow

Is this a good size
	

		
			
		

		
	






Nightstalker47 said:


> Doesn't look good at all, thats not a very sturdy enclosure. I would definitely change the whole thing.
> 
> You want more vent holes, only smaller in size...cross vent is best. The sub should be dry and there should be a water dish in there. There needs to be cover for the avic to hide behind, or it will be very nervous every time you open the lid. You want some wood for it to perch/rest on as well.
> 
> Get a better tub with more height and restart from there.


How dry should the substraight be like can it be a bit moist I left the lid of a vacant enclosure and it dried out a bit

Alright I took the Avic and put it in this enclosure with slot of cross ventilation and dryer substraight than I usually work with but why do they need these specific requirements may I ask? (The substraight is lighter in real life the flash isn't helping my case and yes i will put a hide in also I'm going to let some substraight dry out over night and switch out it's substraight tommorow)


----------



## tewebag (May 2, 2018)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> Alright I took the Avic and put it in this enclosure with slot of cross ventilation and dryer substraight than I usually work with but why do they need these specific requirements may I ask? (The substraight is lighter in real life the flash isn't helping my case and yes i will put a hide in)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moist and stuffy environments will kill your avic that is why. It will also be easier to put in the bark/fake plants without the spider in there, also do not forget the water dish.

Me personally, I would do more ventilation holes, atleast another ring right above the substrate. But that may just be me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (May 2, 2018)

tewebag said:


> Moist and stuffy environments will kill your avic that is why. It will also be easier to put in the bark/fake plants without the spider in there, also do not forget the water dish.


Yeah I have to go out and buy all that tommorow but will it be okay overnight and overall besides the substraight and dish is the enclosure okay


----------



## spookyvibes (May 2, 2018)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> Alright I took the Avic and put it in this enclosure with slot of cross ventilation and dryer substraight than I usually work with but why do they need these specific requirements may I ask? (The substraight is lighter in real life the flash isn't helping my case and yes i will put a hide in also I'm going to let some substraight dry out over night and switch out it's substraight tommorow)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://arachnoboards.com/threads/avicularia-care.291340/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## tewebag (May 2, 2018)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> Yeah I have to go out and buy all that tommorow but will it be okay overnight and overall besides the substraight and dish is the enclosure okay


Check the two links I provided above, those two guys can explain everything an avic needs way better than I can. They both know what they are talking about when it comes to avics

Posting here again:
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/avicularia-care.291340/
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/avicularia-husbandry.282549/#post-2461396

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (May 2, 2018)

spookyvibes said:


> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/avicularia-care.291340/


Holy hecc okay thanks I'll get right on fixing the enclosure maybe an avid was not a good second tarantula but I have one now and I'm not going to let it die on me


----------



## spookyvibes (May 2, 2018)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> Holy hecc okay thanks I'll get right on fixing the enclosure maybe an avid was not a good second tarantula but I have one now and I'm not going to let it die on me


They can be a good second tarantula, just make sure your husbandry is in line. Dry sub, water dish, lots of leafy clutter near the top of the enclosure, good cross ventilation, corkbark.... Thoroughly read the threads @tewebag posted and you'll be golden. Maybe browse some threads to get enclosure inspo, that's what I do anyways.


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (May 2, 2018)

Aviculara enclosure 3.0 (substraight will be replaced with dryer substraight and I will add a hide and anchor points tommorow)
	

		
			
		

		
	






spookyvibes said:


> They can be a good second tarantula, just make sure your husbandry is in line. Dry sub, water dish, lots of leafy clutter near the top of the enclosure, good cross ventilation, corkbark.... Thoroughly read the threads @tewebag posted and you'll be golden. Maybe browse some threads to get enclosure inspo, that's what I do anyways.


Yeah I've been looking at Google for enclosure inspiration and I've been watching the dark den for a while so I kinda want to do what he does with his aboreals I'll post a pic of avid enclosure 3.0s final form tommorow


----------



## tewebag (May 2, 2018)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> Yeah I've been looking at Google for enclosure inspiration and I've been watching the dark den for a while so I kinda want to do what he does with his aboreals I'll post a pic of avid enclosure 3.0s final form tommorow


Looking forward to seeing the finished result. Honestly my favorite part is designing the enclourses, my poor avic has  gone through 2 complete redesigns since I got it but I'm  finally happy with my last one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul1126 (May 3, 2018)

I hate to be that guy but....

This should all be prepped before purchase of the T, as a result you're going to have one stressed out tarantula.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mushroom (May 3, 2018)

Hi,
I was inspired by Dark Den and did something like that:
(Ferrero Rocher chocolate box). It takes no more than 1 hour of work provided you can get that box (I doubt you can't) and you have a driller available.
Plastic hinge would look better but as my planning sucks, it didn't arrive on time so I got myself a brass one. To assemble everything together I used some sillicon glue from a pet store, although I think you could also use some hot glue gun...







My C. versi seems to love it . Ventilation is ok, substrate is dry. She webbed a lot during her first night in that enclosure.
2 days later:






I think you are going in a right direction. After all, what would stop you from making your sling a display T?

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Paul1126 (May 3, 2018)

Mushroom said:


> Hi,
> I was inspired by Dark Den and did something like that:
> (Ferrero Rocher chocolate box). It takes no more than 1 hour of work provided you can get that box (I doubt you can't) and you have a driller available.
> Plastic hinge would look better but as my planning sucks, I didn't arrive on time so I got myself a brass one. To assemble everything together I used some sillicon glue from a pet store, although I think you could also use some hot glue gun...
> ...


Please make me some

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jokesonmeow (May 3, 2018)

Mushroom said:


>



I’ve said it once and I’ll say it again, I loooooove the level of creativity this hobby allows for enclosures. 

Before I got my hands on the terrarium I wanted, I had my avic avic in a cookie jar type thing I picked up from the craft store. Honestly, I’m thinking of moving her back into it. I think the space is too much for her at this size. It just needs some more ventilation before I move her.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (May 3, 2018)

Paul1126 said:


> I hate to be that guy but....
> 
> This should all be prepped before purchase of the T, as a result you're going to have one stressed out tarantula.


look im gonna be honest i walked into the store wanting a GBB saw it was $100 and walked out with a pink toe but i had already done research on how to keep one because i was planning on buying one soon but i admit i should of prepared first and done a bit more research but i have one now and im not gonna let it die on me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina (May 3, 2018)

Mushroom said:


> Hi,
> I was inspired by Dark Den and did something like that:
> (Ferrero Rocher chocolate box). It takes no more than 1 hour of work provided you can get that box (I doubt you can't) and you have a driller available.
> Plastic hinge would look better but as my planning sucks, it didn't arrive on time so I got myself a brass one. To assemble everything together I used some sillicon glue from a pet store, although I think you could also use some hot glue gun...
> ...


This is a very cool enclosure, nice DIY work, but... the substrate needs to be dry and there need to be much more plants in the top half of the enclosure and less at the bottom - Caribenas want their cover high up, and plenty of it.


----------



## Mushroom (May 3, 2018)

Hi Boina, thanks for feedback. In the end I’ve removed the long cork bark piece as it doesn’t serve its purpose. I’ve  just put another plant instead. Hopefully it will become an anchor point for her web. That cork bark on the bottom would probably work better for a Pokie or a Psalmo sling. 
The substrate is almost dry, however. It’s not the best picture but it’s only slightly humid in one corner. I realize these guys do not necessarily like swamps .


Jokesonmeow- exactly that! This hobby makes us re-discover the purpose of some daily items. Overall, it is not the most time consuming hobby but it certainly can unleash your creativity and make you spend hours on planning. Sometimes, when I order something online (like a salad box or something), I go back to that website and give a feedback from a spider’s perspective . Priceless.

I can’t even start on how excited I am about my plans to build an enclosure for Ceratogyrus.


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (May 4, 2018)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> Yeah I've been looking at Google for enclosure inspiration and I've been watching the dark den for a while so I kinda want to do what he does with his aboreals I'll post a pic of avid enclosure 3.0s final form tommorow


Alright $40 later and about 45 minutes of work and here it is. (Update) IT ATE!!! I've been trying to get it to eat for the last couple days and it finally ate! I'm so proud right now. Good job skittle butt (yes thats it's name)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## tewebag (May 4, 2018)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> Alright $40 later and about 45 minutes of work and here it is. (Update) IT ATE!!! I've been trying to get it to eat for the last couple days and it finally ate! I'm so proud right now. Good job skittle butt (yes thats it's name)
> View attachment 274350


Awesome job, huge improvement from the start of this thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (May 4, 2018)

tewebag said:


> Awesome job, huge improvement from the start of this thread.


Thanks I'm glad things worked out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spidey123 (Feb 9, 2020)

Jokesonmeow said:


> I’ve said it once and I’ll say it again, I loooooove the level of creativity this hobby allows for enclosures.
> 
> Before I got my hands on the terrarium I wanted, I had my avic avic in a cookie jar type thing I picked up from the craft store. Honestly, I’m thinking of moving her back into it. I think the space is too much for her at this size. It just needs some more ventilation before I move her.
> 
> View attachment 274280


how do you know what size enclosure she needs?


----------

